# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  اللغة الانجليزية

## اريام الدلوعة

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .

اللغة الانجليزية

http://www.tolearnenglish.com/ 

هذا الموقع الخرافى يشمل جميع القواعد والعبارات وأيضا به أسئلة وأختبارات دورية لمتابعة مستواك وكل ماعليك أن ترسل لهم أيميلك فقط وسوف يرسلون اليك دروس أسبوعية على ايميلك لتعلم اللغة الأنجليزية

http://www.englishpage.com/ 

وهذا الموقع يشرح الانجليزية شرح تام من قواعد ودروس صوتية وكتابية وبه قسم تعليمى للطلاب وأخر للاساتذة

http://www.sabri.org/ 

وهذا موقع أخر لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية

http://www.esl-lounge.com/ 

وهذا الموقع به 7 مستويات لتعليم اللغة الأنجليزية من المبتدئين الى المحترفين

http://www.englishpractice.com/ 

وهذا الموقع يحتوى على دروس صوتية لمساعدتك على تعلم اللغة الأنجليزية

http://www.learnenglish.org.uk/kids/ 

وهذا موقع جميل ولذيذ لتعليم الاطفال اللغة الانجليزية

http://www.teachingenglish.org.uk/talk/questions.shtml 

موقع جميل لتعليمك كل شئ عن الأنجليزية 

أخى واذا كنت واثق من مستواك فى اللغة الانجليزية بدرجة %100 

http://www.englishjet.com/english_co...test_level.asp 

وهذا هو موقع جامعة كامبريدج لاجراء أختبار لك on line لمعرفة مستواك وأيضا به 7 مستويات لتعليم اللغة الأنجليزية


اللغة الفرنسية

http://www.jump-gate.com/languages/french/ 

وهذا الموقع يحتوى على دورات كتابية لتحسين مستواك فى الفرنسية بالاضافة الى وجود قاعات صوتية لتعليم النطق الصحيح لمفردات اللغة الفرنسية

http://www.languageguide.org/francais/ 

موقع جميل وهو يدعم اللغة العربية ويحتوى على الكثير من المميزات

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/...ges/french.htm 

وهذا موقع خيالى به الكثير والكثير من ميزات من لغات أخرى وبرامج وشرائط وفيديو للمساعدة فى التعليم والعاب وقاموس للجيب وأيضا يدعم اللغةالعربية

اللغة الالمانية

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/...ges/German.htm 

وهو موقع يدعم اللغة العربية بالاضافة الى مميزات أخرى

http://www.languageguide.org/deutsch/ 

وهو موقع يتناول العديد من جوانب الحياة اليومية لتعليمك المصطلحات والعبارات الالمانية

اللغة الروسية

http://www.languageguide.org/russian/ 

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/...es/Russian.htm 

اللغة الأيطالية

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/...es/Italian.htm 

اللغة الأسبانية

http://www.languageguide.org/espanol/ 


http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/...es/Spanish.htm 

اللغة الهندية

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/Languages/Hindi.htm 

http://www.languageguide.org/hindi/ 

اللغة اليابانية

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/...s/Japanese.htm 

http://www.languageguide.org/nihongo/ 

اللغة الكورية

http://www.languageguide.org/korean/ 

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/...ges/Korean.htm 

اللغة السويدية

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/...ges/Korean.htm 

اللغة العبرية

http://www.languageguide.org/hebrew/ 

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/...ges/Hebrew.htm 

اللغة البولندية

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/...ges/Polish.htm 

اللغة الهولندية

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/Languages/Dutch.htm 

اللغة المجرية

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/.../Hungarian.htm 

اللغة البرتغالية

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/...Portuguese.htm 

اللغة اليونانية

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/...reekModern.htm 

اللغة الصينية

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/...es/Chinese.htm 

اللغة الدنمراكية

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/...ges/Danish.htm 

تعلم لغة الاشارة لكى نفهم أخواننا الصم والبكم

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/...LanguageUS.htm

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافية

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

الله يعافيك

----------


## جنون الذكريات

يسلموووووووووو

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم*

*شكرا لك أختي أريام الدلوعة على هذه المعلومات الواسعة من ترجمانات اللغات و تعاليمها*

*و دمتي بألف خير*

----------

